# Paris Champs Elysees - Christmas Market - heavy photos



## Dp-PARIS (Dec 21, 2010)

I took these before all the extreme weather.  It was freezing cold though!

If you do make it to Paris and have a wonder around this Christmas Market, be aware that they seriously overcharge for most things. Some of the food is good though, apart from the fake caviar on sale (exposed on French TV recently).

I love the colours.  All photos taken with 50mm1.2 and 5D2.  The exif data should be intact if you are interested..
1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12



13



14



15



16



17



18



19



20



21



22



23



24



25



26



27




28
This one is my favourite, as I really love the colours.  I printed it out on some matte rag paper which looks great.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 22, 2010)

May be because of heavy load...they are not opening properly...sorry

Regards


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Dec 24, 2010)

yes, maybe it is because there are a lot of them. sorry about that.   you can see the same photos here: Paris - Champs Elysees Christmas Market


----------

